# JAMM - Maglite 4D 250W



## J3004 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well,

This is Just Another Maglite Mod.

I think this is one of the powerfullest Stockbody-mag.

I took a Mag 4D, 20 Eneloops and a Kiu Hightemp Socket. 

Here we go:
Install the 20pieces Eneloop packet in the 4D Mag. It fits without boring out the mag.:twothumbs





26.8V idle voltage:



 


Cut the Tower:





Simple fet switch:







It's built like this here, but I take a buz21 Mosfet.
D.I.Y -- Simple FET Switch KIU-D Mod -- How To Guide . PIC Heavy - CandlePowerForums 

a few bulbs:




Osram 64642
Osram 64640
GE 150W bzw 250W bulbs
Conrad ( I don't know about but 250W  )

The Conradbulb installed:






I forgot to take a pic of the complete mag, but it looks like a stock one except the bulb.


----------



## mash.m (Apr 29, 2009)

geart mod, but some beamshots will be nice.

what reflector do you use? didn´t see a picture of them.

markus


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 29, 2009)

i didnt know that you can fit 4 eneloops wide without boring. :thinking:


----------



## fneuf (Apr 29, 2009)

There's a tip comping from cpf, that has probably been used by J3004 for this mod to achieve this performance. Here it goes: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107772


----------



## J3004 (Apr 30, 2009)

at the moment I use a kaidomain Smo reflector, but I'm waiting for a Fivemega 3" Head 

for now there is no lens in the light when I use the big bulb, the GE bulbs fit into the stock head.






The eneloops fit in there with a bit love . 
Here are 4 pieces in a magtube:


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 26, 2009)

beeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaamshots


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice work!

One thing though, I don't think the Eneloops will be faring well at ~10A. A pack made of Titanium 1800 or 1700 would be much better in my understanding.


----------



## jasonck08 (Nov 26, 2009)

I imagine you'd have quite a bit of voltage Sag with eneloops. Enloops are ideal for currents <5A I believe, but they will hold out up to about 10A, so you are really pushing them hard! It is really cool though that enloops are slightly smaller than most other AA's and will fit without the need to quad bore... Really saves some $$$.


----------



## Battery Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

J3004 said:


> Well,
> 
> This is Just Another Maglite Mod.
> 
> ...



J3004

I know that you posted this quite some time ago, but I was wondering if you could provide more information on your battery pack design. In the picture above I can see nothing holding those Eneloops together, yet somehow you managed to do this, and wire the entire stack in series. How did you do this and still manage to keep the pack small enough to fit inside an unmodified 4D battery tube?

Nice work by the way!

Cheers,
Battery Guy


----------



## Illum (Jun 26, 2010)

unless I'm mistaken, it appears to be shrink-wrapped together, not unlike positioning cells in a heat-shrink tube then applied some heat

:kewlpics:

How do you charge something like this? in banks or all at once?


----------



## Ra (Jun 27, 2010)

It's over a year now...

Where are those beamshots ?????????????


Ra.


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 27, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> One thing though, I don't think the Eneloops will be faring well at ~10A.



My thoughts exactly, at 250w its will probably be using more like 12.5 amps, Elites would be a better choice. Even then, youre not gonna get to use it for to long. Also, +1, I questioned to about how to batteries are being charged. :thinking:


----------



## fivemega (Jun 29, 2010)

Battery Guy said:


> I can see nothing holding those Eneloops together, yet somehow you managed to do this, and wire the entire stack in series.


*You can end to end weld cells as single stick of 5AA.
Cheapbatterypacks will do this on certain size cells.
However, for over 10 amps draw, I would go with 21 2/3A cells in tri bored M*g similar to this but using 3 stick of 7x2/3A which will easily provide 15 Amps.
These days, most people go IMR because of lower cost host which does not need boring.*


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 29, 2010)

they are look shrink wrapped, i use hot glue whenever i build the pack, thin line between the cells, or few dots, all it takes to hold them together
as for charging, remove the cap, positive and negative wires\tabs are right there, just use alligator clips.

12-15 amps for eneloops, ????? too much imo.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 29, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> 12-15 amps for eneloops, ????? too much imo.


From SilverFox's thread:


----------



## J3004 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, this torch died. 15 Amps are too much current for eneloops. I didn't thought about that before


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 1, 2010)

J3004 said:


> Yes, this torch died. 15 Amps are too much current for eneloops. I didn't thought about that before



Invest in a 2 D extension and get yourself 7 IMR 26500's and then see what you got. :candle:


----------



## jkpq45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect, but I was thinking of doing something like this.

If the pack were wired so that each stack of 5x AAs were in series, but the four stacks of 5xAAs each were in parallel to each other, wouldn't each stack see ~2.5A draw? Yielding ~1.8Ah per cell per SilverFox's testing (yielding, perhaps, 3.6 hour runtime)?


----------



## fivemega (Mar 11, 2013)

jkpq45 said:


> If the pack were wired so that each stack of 5x AAs were in series, but the four stacks of 5xAAs each were in parallel to each other, wouldn't each stack see ~2.5A draw? Yielding ~1.8Ah per cell per SilverFox's testing (yielding, perhaps, 3.6 hour runtime)?



*OP is talking about 20 Eneloops connected in series.
If you consider each Eneloop nominal voltage 1.2 volt, total voltage would be 24 volt.*


----------



## jkpq45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Roger that, FM. I was proposing an alternate wiring arrangement.

Again, I'm a Mechanical Engineer, and will admit it if I'm proven wrong regarding this voodoo they call "electricity."


----------



## arek98 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, each stack would see about 2.5A but you would have only ~6V output voltage.


----------

